# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاربعاء 12 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

اشرايكم في الجوو  :bigsmile: 

مؤكد لاحظنا انو البروده زايده ورح يستمر الجو باارد حتى الخميس إن شاءالله حسب توقعا الارصاد الجويه

ووممكن أكثر الله أعلم ..

 حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاربعاء 12\2\1431  الموافق  27/01/2010


تتأثر الرؤية الافقية بالعوالق والاتربة المثارة  على الأجزاء الجنوبية للمنطقة الشرقية ومنطقة الرياض حتى وادي الدواسر تمتد لتشمل  منطقة المدينة المنورة والمناطق الساحلية لشمال البحر الاحمر بما فيها ينبع والوجه  , وسماء غائمة جزئيا تتخللها سحب ركامية على مرتفعات عسير مع فرصة لتكون الضباب في  ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر على أجزاء من تلك المناطق.


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 35 كم/ساعة على  الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تتحول تدريجيا جنوبية غربية إلى غربية على الجزء  الجنوبي.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .  
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية الى شمالية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة في حين تصل سرعتها أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة نهار الغد .
 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر الى متر ونصف .  
حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج.

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  :

درجة الحراره /  13 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  54  %

سرعة الرياح /  6 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أنا ومهاراتي في القطيف


ينظم القسم النسائي في مركز التنمية الاجتماعية في القطيف، يوم السبت المقبل،  برنامجًا تدريبيًا للفتيات بعنوان «أنا ومهاراتي»، ويستمر لمدة 10 أيام، على مسرح  المركز في القطيف. ويتضمن البرنامج ورش عمل عدة، منها الفنون اليدوية، والعناية  الصحية، والألعاب الحركية. كما يشمل جولة سياحية على معالم المنطقة الشرقية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الثالثة سكانيا بالشرقية 

14 بالمائة من سكان الشرقية بالقطيف و 878 نسمة لكل كيلومتر مربع





تنقسم محافظة القطيف إلى أربع وحدات تنموية هي القطيف وتاروت  وصفوى وأم الساهك حسب التقرير الرابع من إعداد المخططات شبه الاقليمية للمحافظات  .
واشار التقرير الى وجود تباين واضح في عدد السكان في محافظة القطيف التي  استقطبت حوالي 14,1% من عدد سكان المنطقة . وان مجموع سكان المدن بلغ حوالي 97,2%  من إجمالي عدد السكان البالغ عددهم 473454 نسمة في عام 1425هـ . وتحتل المحافظة  الترتيب الثالث بين محافظات المنطقة الشرقية من حيث إجمالي عدد السكان .
وتعتبر  الكثافة العامة للسكان في المحافظة مقارنة بمساحة الأرض ( 878 نسمة / كيلو متر  مربع) وهذه تعتبر كثافة مرتفعة جداً بالمقارنة بالمنطقة الشرقية ( 6.4 نسمة/ كيلو  متر مربع) . 
ويبلغ إجمالي مساحة الكتل العمرانية حوالي 40% من إجمالي مساحة  المحافظة حسب المخططات التفصيلية والمحلية لحاضرة الدمام .
وتشغل مساحة المناطق  الزراعية حوالي 22,4من إجمالي المساحة . وإجمالي الطرق في المحافظة حوالي 18.5% من  إجمالي المساحة .
وقدر عدد سكان المحافظة عام 1427هـ 496201 نسمة كما يقدر وصول  عدد السكان عام 1450هـ 905140 نسمة يمثل عدد سكان الحضر فيها 792900 نسمة وسكان  القرى 112240نسمة وتمثل قوة العمل المتوقعة في نفس العام 103903نسمة بنسبة مقدارها  حوالي 12% ويمثل الذكور فيها ما نسبته 70,0 % والإناث 30,0% من إجمالي قوة العمل  بالمحافظة .
وأوصى المخطط شبه الإقليمي في مجال الخدمات الصحية في عام 1450هـ  بتوفير 77 رعاية صحية ورفع سعة المستشفيات العامة بالقطيف إلى 2174 سريرا حتى نهاية  خطة التنمية .
وأوصت الدراسة بضرورة زيادة كمية مياه الشرب المخصصة للتوزيع في  المحافظة من محطة التحلية لتصل إلى 316,8 ألف متر مكعب في اليوم من العام 1450هـ.  ومن الخطط المعتمدة إقامة خط أنابيب الجبيل لمدن المنطقة الشرقية والذي يخدم محافظة  القطيف بسعة 885 ألف متر مكعب من المياه بطول 188كم طولي بقطر 64-68سم للتغذية  بمياه الشرب . كما سيتم استبدال شبكة الصرف الصحي بالمحافظة .
وإقامة جسور مشاة  على طريق الدمام الجبيل السريع والذي يمر بمحافظة القطيف .
وإعادة إنشاء الطريق  القديم الدمام أبو حدرية بطول 85كم وبتكلفة 90,5مليون ريال والذي يمر بمحافظة  القطيف .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجبير : صعوبة توصيل الخدمات لأحياء نسبة سكانها 20 بالمائة

100 مليون تكلفة تطوير 8 مخططات في القطيف وحصر 4 بالأحساء

أولوية للكثافة السكانية والعمرانية العالية 





تنتظر مخططات المنح فى حي هجر وحي الصلام وضاحية هجر والمعلمين  الجنوبية بمحافظة الاحساء تطبيق قرار مجلس الوزراء الاخير الذي يقضي بقيام وزارة  الشؤون البلدية والقروية بحصر المخططات المراد إيصال خدمات « الطرق والمياه والصرف  الصحي والكهرباء والاتصالات اليها على مستوى مناطق المملكة وعرضها على لجنة في  وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية على مستوى وكيل وزارة تضم ممثلين لوزارات الشؤون  البلدية والقروية والمالية والاقتصاد والتخطيط والمياه والكهرباء والنقل والاتصالات  وتقنية المعلومات والتى تتركز مهمتها فى اعداد معايير وأسس لتحديد الأولويات لتطبّق  بشكل واضح على جميع المخططات لإيصال الخدمات إليها و إعداد خطة عامة كل 5 اعوام  تتضمن التكاليف اللازمة وأخرى سنوية تتضمن المخططات ذات الأولوية التي تقرر توصيل  الخدمات إليها خلال العام المالي التالي بحسب الأولوية وترفع إلى وزارة المالية  لتعتمد وفقاً للإمكانات المتاحة وقواعد إعداد الميزانية. 

اعتمادات  مالية
من جانبه أكد امين محافظة الاحساء المهندس فهد الجبير ان  ايصال الخدمات لمخططات منح الاراضي بمحافظة الاحساء يعتمد على الاعتمادات المالية  واشار الى استعداد الامانة لتوصيل الخدمات لمخططات المنح من انارة وسفلتة خلال  عامين فقط اذا توافرت الاعتمادات المالية من وزارتي المالية والشئون البلدية  والقروية . وكشف الجبير عن تفاعل امانة الاحساء مع ما رفعه صاحب السمو الملكي وزير  الشؤون البلدية والقروية بشأن وضع آلية مناسبة لتوصيل خدمات «الطرق والانارة » إلى  مخططات المنح ، مؤكدا فى الوقت نفسه صعوبة توصيل الخدمات لمخططات لا تزيد نسبة  سكانها عن 20 بالمائة ، بينما تمنح الاولوية للمخططات الاخرى ذات الكثافة السكانية  والعمرانية العالية ، وبين الجبير ان خدمات «المياه والصرف الصحي والكهرباء  والاتصالات » ليست من اختصاص الامانة وانما جهات اخرى . 
8 مخططات 
وفى  القطيف حصرت بلدية المحافظة 8 مخططات تمهيدا لرفعها الى اللجنة الوزارية الخاصة  بتطوير المخططات . وأكد مصدر مسئول في البلدية أن المخططات تحتاج 100 مليون ريال  للأعمال التطويرية الخاصة بالشؤون البلدية فيما تحتاج المرافق الأخرى «الكهرباء  والصرف الحي والمياه والهاتف وغيرها» مبالغ أخرى ، وتشمل المخططات مخطط ضاحية الملك  فهد ومخطط الخزامى ومخططا يقع بالقرب من مدينة الأمير نايف الرياضية ومخطط القديح  رقم 422 ومخطط العوامية رقم 848, ومخطط أبو معن رقم 11/42,11/35 ومخطط تاروت رقم  415 ومخطط سيهات رقم 128 ، واشار المصدر الى أن بعض المخططات منخفضة وتحتاج ردما  وتسوية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نقص كتاب العدل يعطل معاملات المراجعين بالقطيف





يواجه مراجعو قسم كتابة العدل وإفراغ الصكوك في محكمة القطيف  صعوبات جراء تأخر معاملاتهم واعطائهم مواعيد بعيدة. 
وقال محمد أبو الرحى : ان  تعطيل مصالحنا ومعاملاتنا في المحكمة ناجم عن عدم كفاية عدد كتاب العدل  والاستفراغات للصكوك وكثرة الازدحامات على القسم، منوها الى انه كان في السابق في  القسم حوالي 7 كتاب عدل يقومون بعملهم بشكل سريع وان العدد أصبح الآن عبارة عن  موظفين اثنين، داعيا الى زيادة عدد كتاب العدل لإنجاز معاملاتنا.
ولفت الى ان  سبب تأخر المعاملات يؤدي الى انخفاض اسعار الاراضي ما يسبب خسائر فادحة للمواطنين  وعرقلة عمليات بيع وشراء الأراضي.
وأشار عبد العزيز أبو عزيز الى ان المحكمة  بحاجة الى إعادة هيكلة ادارية بسبب ما يعانيه الاهالي من تأخر في إنجاز  معاملاتهم.
ولفت محمود الناصر الى ان مواعيد المراجعات للمواطنين تكون بعيدة جدا  ما يعطل مصالحهم ويعرقل افراغ الصكوك ويسبب ازدحامات عند كتاب العدل.
وبين مهدي  سند تحويل المعاملة التي نحن بصددها من قسم الى آخر دون معرفة الاسباب ووضع ملاحظات  عليها ما يستدعي إعادة ترتيبها، وتوفير الطلبات والملاحظات المدونة بالرغم من  استيفاء المعاملة جميع الشروط، داعيا وزارة العدل للنظر في حل مشاكل المواطنين  زيادة موظفي محكمة القطيف العامة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشركة طالبت المدرسة بتوعية طلابها من مخاطره!!

محول يهدد طلبة ابتدائية بسيهات وحلول الكهرباء «ترقيعية»



تلاميذ صغار يلهون بالقرب من المحول .. أين شركة الكهرباء؟




اشتـكى أولـياء أمـور طلبـة مدرسـة صهيـب الرومـي الابتدائيـة فـي  مركـز سيهـات مـن تعـرض أبنائهـم للخطـر عنـد خروجهم من المدرسة وتجمعهم في أماكن  محطات الكهرباء المكشوفة ذات الضغط العالي.وقال مصدر في مدرسة صهيب الرومي  الابتدائية إن المدرسة خاطبت الشركة السعودية للكهرباء والامانة منذ عام 1429هـ,  وبينت من خلال مخاطباتها خطورة المحطات المكشوفة على الطلبة دون جدوى باستثناء وضع  مصدات تحمي المحطة من اصطدام السيارات في حين ان المحطة بكاملها مكشوفة اضافة الى  مطالبة المدرسة بتوعية الطلبة بخطورتها وعدم الاقتراب منها.وأضاف المصدر ان مخاطبة  شركة الكهرباء تضمنت المطالبة بوضع سياج حديدي حول المحطة التي يقوم أطفال بالجلوس  بجوارها دون إدراك منهم لخطورتها ومد آياديهم إلى داخلها وسكب المياه والمشروبات  ووضع الالواح المعدنية والخشبية والعبث بها بحكم صغر سنهم. وقال احد اولياء امور  الطلبة انه دائمًا ما يرى تجمع الاطفال عند المحطة بشكل ملفت مستغرباً من وجود مثل  هذه الاماكن الخطرة مكشوفة امام مدارس طلاب في المراحل الابتدائية مبيناً ان  الاطفال قد لا يدركون ما تحف بهم من اخطار. وذكر احد سكان الحي ان الارض التي تقع  عليها المحطة جزء منها مصمم كحديقة والجزء الآخر يعود لأملاك خاصة مشيراً الى ان  خلو الارض اصبح مكانا لتجمع الأطفال واللهو خاصة بجوار المحطة اضافة الى غرفة  الكهرباء في الجهة الأخرى, والتي لم تراعِ فيها أي وسائل للسلامة منوها الى ان  الغرفة مفتوحة, ولا يوجد عليها أي اقفال سوى أسلاك وضعت بشكل بدائي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

19 مليونا لمعالجة مشكلة «المجاري» بأم الساهك





يتواصل العمل بخطوط الصرف الصحي مدينة صفوى المتصلة بين حزم أم  الساهك وصفوى إلى محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي الواقعة شرقي مدينة صفوى على الساحل  البحري ليخدم صفوى وقراها .
والمشروع الذي زادت كلفته عن 19 مليون ريال يبلغ  طوله بين 10 و 13 كيلو مترا ويخدم شريحة كبيرة من المواطنين .
وأوضح مدير مصلحة  المياه بصفوى المهندس ضياء هاشم آل أسعد أن المشروع استكمال خط للمحطة الرئيسية  بحزم أم الساهك وإنشاء رديف لخط الطرد للمحطة الرئيسية بصفوى مبينا أن العمل بدأ من  محطة معالجة مياه الصرف في شرق صفوى والواقعة على البحر مروراً بمخطط المرهون و في  أجزاء من حي العروبة بصفوى إلى أن يصل لمحطة الحزم بأم الساهك .
وأكد بأن  المشروع مدته 18 شهرا و يخدم حزم أم الساهك وأبو معن والخترشية والدريدي  والرويحة.
وأشار مقاول ومدير المشروع المهندس دفع الله حمد الباشا أن العمل لا  يزال قائما في المشروع منوها إلى الانتهاء من ثلاثة كيلو مترات من العمل .
وحول  الخط الرديف للصرف الصحي بصفوى والذي أعتبره معطلا وقال: تحفظنا على هذا الجزء من  المشروع منذ استلامه فهو يبدأ من محطة الطرد عند الخزان الشرقي لمدينة صفوى إلى أن  يصل الى محطة معالجة مياه الصرف عند البحر ومن الصعب إنجازه بسبب ضيق الطريق فهو  بعرض 3 أمتار فقط ومن الجانبين يمتد بعرض 1،5مترا ويصعب تواجد حفارات للموقع  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن من القطيف يتهم السكة الحديد بإتلاف حقائبه وأغراضه 





في واقعه فريدة اتهم مواطن عددا من عمال تنزيل الحقائب والأمتعة  بمحطة ركاب القطار بالدمام بالتقصير والإهمال واللامبالاة أثناء تنزيل اغراضه مما  تسبب في تلف حقيبته التي تحوي مستندات رسمية إضافة إلى أغراضه الشخصية. وأكد  المواطن محمد عبد الله الغانم الذي كان مستقلا لأحد القطارات في رحلته من الدمام  إلى الرياض انه شاهد عمال تنزيل أمتعة الركاب يقذفونها بطريقة خاطئة وطالب منهم  الاهتمام بأمتعة الركاب، كما استدعى مشرف القطار ليرى ذلك بنفسه. وأوضح الغانم انه  انتظر حقيبته في صالة الانتظار أكثر من ساعة ولم تصل، وطلب من الموظف المناوب  معاينة الحقيبة في عربة القطار أو رصيف القطار، مشيرا إلى إن الموظف رفض الذهاب إلى  عربة القطار، وطلب منه رقم هاتفه ومتابعة الحقيبة بالاتصال على المسئولين بالمحطة  بعد أن رفض إعداد محضر بذلك، مؤكدا انه قام بمراجعة المحطة في صباح اليوم واخبروه  بأن حقيبته تعرضت للتلف والدهس من قبل القطار وتم تسليمه ما بداخلها بعد فتحها  وتحرير محضر بالواقعة بحضور مندوب من الشرطة، مضيفاً انه لم يستلم تعويضا رغم مرور  شهر تقريباً على هذه الحادثة. 
من جانبه أكد مدير إدارة العلاقات العامة  بالمؤسسة العامة للخطوط الحديدية محمد أبو زيد أن المؤسسة حريصة على سلامة أمتعة  الركاب وقد قامت مؤخراً بإعادة تنظيم مكاتب العفش في المحطات وتزويدها بأجهزة حديثة  لتسهيل عمليات استلام وتسليم الحقائب، وما حدث يعتبر تقصيرا من متعهد النظافة ونقل  العفش بالمحطة، والموضوع محل اهتمام المسئولين في إدارة خدمات الركاب وسيتم تعويض  الراكب عن قيمة حقيبته وفق الإجراءات النظامية المتبعة في مثل هذه الحالات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وزارة العدل: طالبة الجبيل هددت مديرة المدرسة بالقتل، وعوقبت بالفصل  سنة

العدل : الطالبة ووالدها اقتنعا بـالعقوبة وجهات خارجية أساءت  إلينا




اوضح مصدر مختص في وزارة العدل على خلفية ما نشرته بعض وسائل  الإعلام بخصوص الحكم الصادر بالسجن لمدة شهرين والجلد 90 جلدة بحق طالبة في الجبيل  ان ما نشر من معلومات غير صحيح، وله آثار سلبية انعكست على النظرة تجاه القضاء  الشرعي وأثار التساؤلات داخل وخارج المملكة، وأدى إلى استغلال جهات خارجية هذا  الموضوع لأغراض سيئة وقال المصدر : ان مزاعم ان الطالبة لا تزال في سن الطفولة،  وأنها تدرس في الصف الأول المتوسط، غير صحيح فالطالبة قد تجاوزت سن العشرين، حيث إن  تاريخ ميلادها في 13/5/1410هـ وتدرس بنظام المنازل، وبالتالي فإن المحكمة تتعامل  معها على أنها امرأة وليست طفلة، وإن الحكم نص على تطبيق عقوبة الجلد في سجن النساء  وليس في المدرسة وأمام الطالبات.واضاف : لقد تداولت بعض وسائل الإعلام أن سبب الحكم  هو جلب جهاز جوال إلى المدرسة، ولم تشر إلى الجناية التي حكمت فيها المحكمة، وهي  تهديد الطالبة مديرة المدرسة بالقتل والترصد والإصرار على النيل منها، ومن ثم  الدخول عليها في مكتبها وضربها ضرباً مبرحاً، حتى تدخلت الشرطة وأنقذت المديرة التي  كانت في حالة إغماء، مما استدعى إدخال المديرة إلى المستشفى وتنويمها 5 أيام (وهذا  الأمر مثبت في محاضر رسمية). كما ان بعض وسائل الإعلام طالبت بحل الموضوع حلاً  تربوياً وأن يكون بعيداً عن المحاكم. مؤكدا أن إحالة موضوع الطالبة إلى المحكمة تم  بعد أن استنفدت الجهات التعليمية المختصة كافة الوسائل والإجراءات، حيث سبق أن  عوقبت الطالبة بالفصل من المدرسة لمدة سنة، ولم يتم رفع الموضوع إلى القضاء إلا بعد  أن نفدت الحلول التربوية مع الطالبة، كما أن والد الطالبة كان حاضراً معها أثناء  نظر القضية، وقد جرت تلاوة الحكم الشرعي على الطالبة بحضوره، وقررت قناعتها بالحكم  بعد تشاورها معه، ما أكسب الحكم القطعية.
وابدى المصدر استغرابه من التناول  المبتور للقضية من قبل بعض وسائل الإعلام الخارجية، التي دأبت على تناول الأحكام  الشرعية الصادرة بالمملكة بصورة لا تلتزم بالحياد والمصداقية. ولكننا نستغرب ونأسف  لبعض وسائل الإعلام التي تسرعت في نشر الخبر.
وقال : ان الناطق الرسمي لجمعية  حقوق الإنسان والذي علق على القضية ونقلت تعليقاته بعض وسائل الإعلام المحلية  والدولية لم يسبق له أن تحدث في هذا الشأن مع الجهة المختصة في الوزارة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التربية : الطالبة قذفت مديرة المدرسة بـ «دلة القهوة »




تتابع وزارة التربية والتعليم ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام المختلفة  حول الحكم الشرعي الصادر بحق إحدى الطالبات في المنطقة الشرقية والذي نص على السجن  لمدة شهرين والجلد 90 جلدة على خلفية الاعتداء على مديرة مدرستها أثناء الدوام  الرسمي للمدرسة.
وأوضح الدكتور فهد بن عبد الله الطياش المشرف العام على الإعلام  التربوي بوزارة التربية والتعليم أن الوزارة تؤكد إيمانها باستقلالية القضاء وأنها  لا تتدخل فيما يصدر عن القضاء من أحكام شرعية في إطار ما أوكل له من مهام، وتستغرب  في الوقت نفسه الحملة التي تشن ضد هذا الحكم الشرعي دون النظر في خلفيات إصدار  الحكم، حيث إن الطالبة من مواليد 23/5/1410هـ وهي تدرس في تعليم الكبيرات في مدرسة  متوسطة في مدينة الجبيل، ورصدت الإدارة عدداً من الملاحظات المتعلقة بسلوكها ومن  منطلق الحرص على استكمال مراحلها الدراسية وفق رغبتها التي أبدتها، تم تحويلها إلى  نظام المنازل وذلك خوفاً من التأثير على بقية الطالبات و بما يضمن عدم التمادي في  السلوكيات غير المقبولة.
وفي أحد الأيام الدراسية حضرت الطالبة إلى مدرستها  وتوجهت للمديرة واعتدت عليها بقذف جهاز (جوال ) على وجه المديرة وكذلك (دلة القهوة  ) إضافة إلى اشتباكها معها، وتلفظها على مديرة المدرسة بكلام لا يليق تعرضت فيه  لمديرة المدرسة وللوطن، إضافة إلى التهديد بالقتل وهو ما لا يقبل عقلاً وقانوناً،  وعلى إثر ذلك قامت مديرة المدرسة والمعلمات بإبلاغ الجهات المعنية وتم تسليمهم  الطالبة بحضور ولي أمرها وأطلق سراحها بعد ذلك.
وبطريقة شخصية قامت مديرة  المدرسة بالتظلم لدى إمارة المنطقة الشرقية وأوضحت في تظلمها أنها تعرضت للضرر  الجسماني والنفسي ومكثت في المستشفى للعلاج 5 أيام، وأحيلت الشكوى إلى الشرطة ثم  إلى إدارة التربية والتعليم التي أحالت الموضوع للمحكمة باعتبارها قضية جنائية  خارجةً عن حدود صلاحيات وزارة التربية والتعليم، وصدر الحكم على الطالبة بالسجن  شهرين والجلد 90 جلدة وحظيت بتخفيف الحكم إلى النصف بعد عودة سمو الأمير سلطان بن  عبد العزيز سالما إلى أرض الوطن ومن المقرر تنفيذ الحكم داخل السجن ولم ينفذ حتى  الآن، وبتخفيف الحكم يسقط الحق العام أما الحق الخاص وهو حق مديرة المدرسة والمتمثل  بالأضرار اللاحقة بها فهي باقية ولن تسقط إلا بتنازل مديرة المدرسة. 
وفي هذا  الإطار تؤكد وزارة التربية والتعليم أن هذا التصرف لا يمثل ظاهرة أو سلوكاً عاماً  لدى أبنائنا وبناتنا، وأن هذه التجاوزات ليست إلا حالة خاصة استلزمت التصرف وفق ما  يقتضيه الموقف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إغلاق مصنع مياه «الري» وسحب منتجاته من أسواق الأحساء


أغلقت امانة محافظة الاحساء احد مصانع المياه بعد ثبوت تجاوزها  الحد الأعلى من مادة البرومات ، واوضح وكيل أمين الأحساء للخدمات المهندس عبدالله  العرفج ان الأمانة تلقت خطابا من الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء بشأن اتخاذ  الإجراءات اللازمة بحق احد مصانع المياه المخالفة بالأحساء وسحب منتجاته المخالفة  من الاسواق وايقاف عملية التصنيع حتى تصحيح اوضاعه وثبوت سلامة الإنتاج للاستهلاك  الآدمي طبقا للمواصفات القياسية. وكانت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء قد اكدت عدم  صلاحية مياه الشرب المنتجة من مصنع «الري» للصناعات الغذائية بالأحساء للاستخدام  الآدمي بعد ان كشفت نتائج تحاليل المياه عن تجاوز الحد الأعلى من مادة البرومات  المسموح بها , وحذرت المستهلكين من استهلاك المياه والتخلص مما لديهم منها حفاظاً  على صحتهم. وخاطبت الهيئة أمانة الأحساء لاتخاذ اللازم نحو إيقاف المصنع المذكور من  الإنتاج وإلزامه بسحب منتجاته من السوق وتصحيح وضعه والالتزام بالمواصفات القياسية  المذكورة ، كما خاطبت الهيئة وكالة وزارة التجارة والصناعة لشؤون المستهلك بهذا  الشأن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيارات حملة أنفلونزا الخنازير لـ « المشاوير الخاصة» بصحة الخبر




رغم قيام وزارة الصحة بتأمين عدد من السيارات «المستأجرة»  لاستخدامها لقترة محدودة في تسهيل تنقلات الفرق الميدانية لحملة التطعيم بلقاح  انفلونزا الخنازير فى كافة المدارس, لا يزال العاملون في المراكز الصحية بالخبر  يتنقلون بسياراتهم الخاصة بين المدارس باستثناء سيارتين تم تخصيصهما لفرقتين فقط من  4 فرق ميدانية اخرى وذلك رغم وجود 8 سيارات من نوع «اكسنت» تم تأمينها من صحة  الشرقية لمراكز الخبر الصحية ، وكشف بعض أفراد الفرق عن استيائهم من  تنقلهم بسياراتهم الخاصة خلال حملة التطعيم مما يثقل كاهلهم بعبء مادي مؤكدين قيام  بعض مديري الأقسام باستخدامها في تنقلاتهم «الخاصة» منذ بداية الحملة قبل شهر  تقريبا دون مراعاة لحاجة الفرق الميدانية. وأوضح مدير المراكز الصحية بالخبر  الدكتور خالد العيسى أن إدارته تسلمت مجموعة من السيارات الخاصة  المستأجرة لحملة التطعيم ضد انفلونزا الخنازير في مدارس المحافظة وتم تسليم الفرق  الميدانية 5 سيارات ولكن بعضها أكد عدم حاجتها لبعضها نتيجة تنقلهم في باصات صغيرة  وتم ركن 3 سيارات منها داخل مواقف الإدارة ، مشيرا إلى أن السيارات الأخرى يستخدمها  رؤساء الأقسام المشرفون على الحملة إضافة لسيارة أخرى يستخدمها شخصيا فى تنقلاته  لمتابعة حملة التطعيم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختفاء تسعيرة الأمانة منذ عامين 

ارتفاع أسعار السمك بالأحساء و«الهامور» يزيد بنسبة 100 بالمائة

مواطنون يرجعونه إلى غياب الرقابة وسيطرة الوافدين ..واخرون للطقس





شهدت أسعار الأسماك في اسواق الأحساء خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية  ارتفاعا ملحوظا حيث سجل سعر الكيلو غرام من سمك الهامور 80 ريالا بينما كان يباع  قبل عدة أيام بـ 30ريالا للكيلو غرام فيما اختفت أنواع من اسماك الهامور العربي  الذي يجلب من العقير والجبيل ووصل سعر الهامور «العماني» المجلوب الى 50 ريالا  للكيلو غرام .
ويأتي ارتفاع الأسعار غير المبرر - حسب صيادين ومتعاملين باسواق  السمك- في ظل غياب الجهات المعنية والمسئولة عن الأسواق ومراقبتها واصفين الحديث عن  تراجع الكميات الموردة للأسواق بغير صحيح .
وأرجع صيادون ارتفاع الأسعار إلى  تراجع حصيلة الصيد بدرجة ملحوظة خلال الأيام الماضية بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية إلى  جانب تأثر البحر بموجات المد الأحمر التي ضربت شواطئ الجبيل خلال العام الماضي وأدت  إلى نفوق عدد كبير من الأسماك الصغيرة.وقال المواطن مبارك الفضيخ إن التجار يغالون  في الأسعار بشكل كبير في ظل انعدام الرقابة على الأسواق، مضيفاً ان سمك الشعري  وعندك والفسكر تراوحت أسعارها ما بين 30-45ريالا في حين سجل سعر سمك الكنعد الحجم  الكبير التي لا يزيد وزنها عن 5 كيلو جرامات نحو120ريالا للكيلو غرام .
ولفت حمد  المبارك الى عدم وجود اثر للتسعيرة التي حددتها أمانة المحافظة للبيع منذ عامين،  مؤكدا أنها اختفت تماماً في ظل انعدام الرقابة، وبات تجار السمك وغالبيتهم وافدون  يحددون السعر فيما بينهم وفرضه على المستهلك.
واشار مواطن الى ظهور ظاهرة الغش  في أنواع الأسماك المحلية والمستوردة من دول مجاورة .
وأشار مواطنون الى أن  الصيادين يبيعون حصيلة صيدهم للتجار بالأسعار التي يحددها هؤلاء فيما تذهب الفائدة  إلى التجار الذين يجنون مكاسب كبيرة على حساب المستهلكين والصيادين مطالبين بوقف  تصدير الأسماك إلى دول الخليج لحين عودة معدلات الصيد إلى طبيعتها ، ومطالبين في  الوقت ذاته الجهات المعنية بمراقبة أسواق السمك في الإحساء والتي تسيطر عليها عمالة  وافدة و أهمية وجود لوحة التسعيرة للأسعار التي اختفت من عامين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحذيرات من تنامي ترويج الأدوية المقلدة بسبب « هشاشة» الرقابة 



حذر خبير طبي من أن السوق المحلية قد تكون سوقاً رائجة لمنتجات  الأدوية المقلدة خاصة بعد اعتراف عدد من الجهات الخاصة بوجود تزايد في هذه التجارة  داخل المملكة. 
وفي تصعيد يعتبر الثاني خلال أسبوع للانتقادات الموجهة إلى  الهيئة الغذاء العامة للغذاء والدواء بسبب اتساع نشاطها مع ضعف أدواتها الرقابية  وبعد اتهامات اللجنة الطبية بغرفة الرياض للهيئة بعدم قدرتها على مراقبة الصيدليات  ومتابعة التراخيص والوقوف على الأسعار شدد خبير طبي ـ طلب عدم نشر اسمه ـ على أن  الهيئة لن تستطيع الوقوف في وجه مافيا وعصابات الأدوية المقلدة التي تمرر تجارتها  عبر العديد من الدول، مؤكداً أن السوق المحلية شهدت خلال الفترة الماضية ازدهاراً  عبر تجار الشنطة في ترويج المنتجات الطبية من المستحضرات الدوائية المقلدة التي يتم  تمريرها إلى السوق المحلية عبر أكثر من وسيلة.
واشار إلى أن الهيئة لاتستطيع بسط  سيطرتها الرقابية على الصيدليات الأهلية، إضافة إلى محلات التموينات التي أصبحت  تنافس الصيدليات في توفير بعض أنواع المسكنات الطبية المعروفة تجارياً ومجهولة  المصدر .
وكشف أن هناك تواطأً في حالات محدودة وقع من قبل بعض العاملين في  الصيدليات الأهلية في تمرير هذه الأدوية بسبب العمولات المغرية التي يحصل عليها  الصيدلي في حال تعاون مع مروجي هذه الأدوية المقلدة. وبين أن الغش يكمن عادةً في  المكونات المزيفة أو في العلامات التجارية أو العبوات نفسها، وغالبية تلك الأدوية  تصنع في دول شرق آسيا ويعاد تصديرها عبر شركات أوروبية، مؤكدا أن ظاهرة الأدوية  المقلدة تعتبر مشكلة عالمية وليست فقط على النطاق المحلي أو الإقليمي. يذكر أن  تقديرات منظمة الصحة العالمية حول حجم الأدوية المغشوشة في الأسواق العالمية بأن  قيمتها المالية قد تتجاوز الـ « 90 مليار $ »في العالم بما فيها دول المنطقة والشرق  الأوسط. وتضيف منظمة الصحة العالمية أن 30بالمائة من الأدوية التي توزع في بلدان  العالم الثالث مزورة. ومن اللافت للنظر أن أغلب الأدوية المغشوشة التي يتم ضبطها في  المنطقة محصورة في الأدوية المرتفعة السعر التي يتجاوز سعر العبوة منها الـ (40$)  ومن أبرز هذه الأدوية المنشطات الجنسية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الوزارة : القرار استثنائي وينسجم مع ما سبقه

تمديد دوام الابتدائي أسبوعين «يلخبط» برامج الأسر





تلقت إدارات مدارس التربية والتعليم تعميما عن تمديد الدراسة  لإسبوعين لطلاب المرحلة الابتدائية بشكل يخالف دوام الطلاب في المرحلتين المتوسطة  والثانوية من اختبارات الفصل الدراسي الاول .
و قال محمود اسماعيل ان قرار تمديد  الدراسة للمرحلة الابتدائية لخبط أوضاع الأسر وحجوزاتهم للسفر خارج المملكة لقضاء  الاجازة.
واشار خالد الهاجري الى ان القرار جاء متأخرا ولم يتوقع ان تستمر  الدراسة في هذه المرحلة لمدة إضافية منوها الى أن أطفاله جميعهم في المرحلة  الابتدائية وقرار التمديد أعاق مخططات الأسرة للعطلة الصيفية .
وقال محمد  القحطاني : ان طلاب المرحلة الابتدائية ينالون الإهتمام من أسرهم طوال الفصل  الدراسي وهم يخضعون للتقويم المستمر مبينا ان قرار التمديد انعكس سلبا على طلاب  باقي المراحل الذين يحتاجون بهذا الوقت الاهتمام والمتابعة واعطائهم الدافع النفسي  للاختبارات وتحفيزهم على النجاح والتميز ومتابعتهم .
وطالب اولياء امور طلاب  الوزارة بان تحدد جداول ثابتة للاجازات والدراسة خلال العام الدراسي والا تخضع  للتغيير من وقت الى اخر .
من جانبه قال المتحدث الاعلامي لوزارة التربية  والتعليم الدكتور فهد الطياش :ان تعميم التمديد للدراسة للمرحلة الابتدائية جاء  استثنائيا لهذا الفصل الاول خوفا من انتشار مرض انفلونزا الخنازير بين الطلاب حين  تم تأجيل الدراسة وتم الان التعويض للدراسة من خلال الاسبوعين القادمين حرصا من  الوزارة على انهاء المناهج بالشكل المطلوب والمام الطلاب بالمهارات المطلوبة بشكل  اكبر .
وبين ان هناك اولياء امور يرون ان ابناءهم اجتازوا المهارات بشكل مميز  والبعض الاخر يرى عكس ذلك وان ابناءهم يحتاجون الى مزيد من المتابعة وفي هذا  التمديد فرصة لهم لترتيب اوراقهم وتدريب ابنائهم على المهارات التي يحتاجونها بشكل  افضل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«خطأ عاملين» كاد يتسبب في «كارثة» لأم  وطفليها




كاد خطأ عاملين آسيويين، يتسبب في كارثة، تقضي على سيدة وطفليها، صباح أمس في  مدينة بقيق.

وكان العاملان يقومان بأعمال الصيانة في أحد المنازل، إذ أوصلا سلكاً إلى قابس  كهربائي في إحدى غرف المنزل الذي تقطنه السيدة وطفلاها. بيد ان السلك الذي استخدماه  لتغذية آلة لحام يعملان عليها في لتركيب باب حديد في منزل قيد الإنشاء يجاور منزل  العائلة، كان ضعيفاً ما تسبب في حدوث التماس كهربائي أدى إلى وقوع حريق في المنزل.  وتصاعد الدخان من المنزل.

وشاهد العاملان الدخان المتصاعد فهرعا إلى المنزل، لإخراج السيدة وطفليها، فيما  هرعت فرق الدفاع المدني إلى المنزل الواقع على شارع خالد بن الوليد في حي الأندلس،  بعد تلقيها بلاغاً عن وقوع حريق فيه.

كما رافقتها فرقة من هيئة الهلال الأحمر وطوارئ الشركة السعودية للكهرباء. وتمت  السيطرة على النيران في وقت قياسي. 

ولم ينتج عن الحريق أضرار بشرية، فيما انحصرت الأضرار المادية في احتراق غرفة  واحدة في المنزل، فيما غطت بقع الدخان السوداء جدران بقية غرف المنزل. وتم القبض  على العاملين، وما زال التحقيق جارياً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مكافحته من أقوى برامج الصحة

شفاء 94 بالمائة من حالات الدرن بحفر الباطن وتشخيصه وعلاجه  بالمجان




افتتح وكيل محافظة حفر الباطن مسلط بن عبدالعزيز الزغيبي بحضور  مدير الشؤون الصحية بحفر الباطن مطلق بن دغيم الخمعلي ومدير إدارة الأمراض الصدرية  بوزارة الصحة الدكتورة نائلة أنور أبو الجدايل أمس ملتقى منسقي البرنامج الوطني  لمكافحة الدرن بالمملكة العربية السعودية .
وقالت مدير إدارة الأمراض الصدرية  بوزارة الصحة الدكتورة أبو الجدايل إن ورشة العمل تأتي ضمن أعمال البرنامج الوطني  لمكافحة الدرن وهو من أقوى البرامج الصحية التي تنفذها الوزارة وهو برنامج علاجي  وقائي يعتمد على الاكتشاف المبكر للحالات وإعطائها المعالجة المعيارية الصحيحة  موضحة أن من أهم المستجدات تحسن أداء البرنامج الوطني لمكافحة الدرن بالمملكة بصورة  ملحوظة في السنوات الأخيرة في رفع معدل اكتشاف حالات الدرن بين المراجعين وتحسن  معدل شفاء المرضى من 47% عام 1997م إلى 73% بنهاية العام 2006م , 68% في العام  2007م وانخفاض معدل الإصابة بالمرض من 43/100000نسمة فى العام 1990م إلى  16/100000نسمة في العام 2008م وانخفاض معدل المنقطعين عن العلاج إلى أقل من 8%,  إضافة إلى تفعيل وتنشيط فحص المخالطين وتفعيل التدريب على رأس العمل لجميع الفئات  العاملة في مجال مكافحة الدرن بالمملكة. 
وأكد أن هناك تنفيذ دراسة مخبرية عن  وبائية جرثومة الدرن بالتعاون مع مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصى ومركز الأبحاث وسوف  تنشر الدراسة منتصف العام الحالي ومعرفة مكونات معينة للعصيات السلية قد يؤدى في  النهاية إلى التشخيص السريع للمرض واكتشاف المقاومة الدوائية وذلك تمشياً مع  التوجيهات السديدة لولاة الأمر- يحفظهم الله- بضرورة عمل الأبحاث المتخصصة مما يخدم  صحة المواطنين والمقيمين حتى يتم لهم الشفاء بإذن الله.
وعن انجازات البرنامج  الوطني لمكافحة الدرن أشارت إلى استكمال هيكلة البرامج في المناطق والمحافظات،  التبليغ الاليكتروني منذ (2007) والاستغناء عن التبليغ الورقي، ارتفاع الاكتشاف  المبكر للحالات، خفض معدل الحدوث إلى أقل من نصف الحالات في عام (1999) انخفاض  مستوى الوفيات، تحقيق المستهدف العالمي في (11) منطقة خلال عام (2007) ، ومعدل حدوث  الدرن الرئوي المعدي خلال العام (2008) 2،8/100000 نسمة وسوف يستمر الانخفاض ليصبح  1/100000 نسمة عام (2015) .
وقالت إن أعمال المكافحة بدأت منذ السبعينات ميلادية  في القرن الماضي وأدخلت على البرنامج عدة تطويرات ولقد تبنت المملكة العربية  السعودية المعالجة الكيمائية قصيرة الأمد تحت الإشراف المباشر المعروفة اختصارا  باسم الدوتس منذ العام 1997م وهي ذات جدوى اقتصادية وتعطى نتائج شفاء تصل الى100%  إذا ما تم تطبيقها بالشكل الصحيح.
وأضافت إن حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين أولت  الدعم الكبير لهذا البرنامج الوطني الهام بإتاحة التشخيص والعلاج والمتابعة بالمجان  مع الإمداد المستمر بالأدوية ووسائل التشخيص ويمكن لأي مريض أن يراجع أقرب مركز صحي  أو مستشفى لطلب الفحص بالمجان وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى الخدمات الصحية عبر المنشآت  المنتشرة في (2000) مركز صحى و(240) مستشفى بالإضافة إلى المستشفيات الحكومية  الأخرى والقطاع الخاص والعلاج المجاني للإخوة المقيمين إنفاذا للأمر السامي الكريم  في 4/12/1424هـ .
وقالت بعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات على تطبيق هذه الإستراتيجية  أصبح لدينا مناهج راسخة للوقاية والتشخيص والعلاج والبرنامج يمدنا بالنظام والمنهج  الذي يبرز الوسائل الفعالة والدرن اكبر قاتل في العالم كمرض منفرد فهو يهاجم الكبار  كما يهاجم الصغار وأكثر ضحاياه من الفئة العمرية 15 -59 سنة وهى فئة الشباب والعمال  والمنتجين ويتسبب السل في 26% من الوفيات في العالم النامى ويدق ناقوس الخطر في  العديد من الدول نتيجة تزامن العدوي بالسل وفيروس العوز المناعي البشري .
من  جانبه أكد مدير الشؤون الصحية بحفر البطن الخمعلي أن (94) بالمائة من حالات الدرن  في حفر الباطن شفيت في العام (2008) ، وأن معدل المرض انخفض خلال عام 2009 م ، وذلك  نتيجة للجهود الكبيرة التي تبذل في المحافظة للقضاء على المرض، مشيراً الى أن  البرامج الصحية والتوعوية حظيت بدعم من حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين، مما أدى الى  انعكاسها بمردود متطور على مستوى الخدمات الطبية في المحافظة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط «متسلل» عربي وآخر تعاون معه




ألقت دوريات حرس الحدود البرية في قطاع البطحاء (جنوب شرق المنطقة الشرقية)،  القبض مساء أول من أمس، على وافد عربي، أثناء محاولته التسلل إلى أراضي المملكة  بصورة غير شرعية. وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في حرس الحدود في الشرقية العقيد محمد  الغامدي، أنه «بعد التحقيق معه؛ أفاد بأن شخصاً آخر، سيقابله ليقله إلى إحدى المدن  السعودية، فتم عمل كمين للإيقاع به، وأحيل كلاهما إلى التحقيق، لكشف دوافعهما».

إلى ذلك، أنقذت دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية في ميناء الملك عبد العزيز في الدمام،  قارب صيد على متنه خمسة بحارة، إثر بلاغ ورد إلى مركز القيادة والسيطرة، يفيد بوجود  قارب متعطل في عرض البحر، نتيجة سوء الأحوال الجوية. 

وكانت قيادة حرس الحدود أصدرت تنبيهاً إلى جميع أصحاب القوارب، بضرورة «بقاء  اتصالهم مع مركز القيادة والسيطرة على الرقم «994»، طوال فترة بقائهم في البحر،  لتزويدهم بحال الطقس التي ترد من المركز الوطني للأرصاد، نظراً لتقلبات الرياح التي  تشهدها المنطقة هذه الأيام، مع التقيد في إرشادات السلامة البحرية دائماً».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بررن عملهن لتدني رواتبهن
 معلمات يعملن «تاجرات شنطة» بمدارسهن والتربية تحذر
 دور المعلمة التربية قبل التعليم والغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة


 
 معلمة تعرض بضائعها  :bigsmile: 



رغم أن «سلوى» أمضت أكثر من 10 أعوام في التعليم، إلا أنها منذ  بداية التحاقها بالمدرسة التي تدرس فيها وهي تزاول مهنة أخرى رديفة لوظيفتها  الأساسية وهي بيع البضائع والسلع على زميلاتها داخل مدرسة البنات، متنقلة بين غرف  المعلمات لترويج بضاعتها بطرق تجذب انتباه المدرسات وتنجح ببيعهن منتوجات نسائية.  
هذه إذن ميزة تسويق «سلوى» التي بررت عملها الرديف لمهنتها كمعلمة بأنها تعاني  تردي أوضاع أسرتها المادية لتدني راتبها الذي لا يلبي جميع احتياجاتها الشخصية،  والتزاماتها البيتية.
«اليوم» رصدت ظاهرة تحول معلمات الى «بائعات» ورصدت  بالكلمة والصورة ما يحدث داخل بعض المدارس، كما تابعت رأي المسؤولين بالتعليم في  مواجهة تفشي هذه الظاهرة وسط التعليم التربوي.

ضوء أخضر
وقالت المعلمة  (ل. م) انها منذ ثلاث سنوات تمارس البيع داخل المدرسة قائلة «اعرض بضاعتي على  المعلمات في بداية الدوام ونهايته بعد أن أخذت الإذن من مديرة المدرسة التي اشترطت  أن يكون البيع في حصص الفراغ أو في نهاية الدوام منوهة الى ان زميلاتها المعلمات  يستمتعن بعرض البضاعة وان لم يشترين، ملمحة إلى أن البعض يترفع من شراء بضاعتي  الرخيصة. مضيفة «إلا أنني كنت أمارس البيع لأزيد دخلي بسبب تدني راتبي كوني معلمة  متعاقدة وراتبي ليس كمثل المعلمة الرسمية».
وعللت (ف. ت) بيعها في المدرسة  لظروفها التي اضطرتها بسبب الديون المتراكمة على زوجها الذي يعمل بمهنة حارس والذي  يعاني هو الآخر تدني راتبه وارتفاع إيجار الشقة الذي يزداد عاما بعد عام إضافة إلى  مصاريف الأولاد في المدارس .

ماركات عالمية 
واشارت (إ.ن) الى أن أكثر  المعلمات يرغبن بشراء بضائع ذات ماركات عالمية منوهةالى قيامها بعرض «كتالوج» على  زميلاتها وتأتي بالطلبية وتحصل البائعة على نسبة من البيع لأنها عضوة في الشركة،  منوهة الى وجود نسبة كبيرة من المعلمات يمارسن ذلك.
واستنكرت المعلمة (أ.م) بيع  بعض المعلمات وعرضهن لمنتجات أو ملابس لا تناسب الذوق العام، متسائلة (كيف تعرض في  مكان تعليمي وتربوي وتتداولها المعلمات في غرفهن التي يتردد عليها  الطالبات).
استغفال
من جهتها قالت الكاتبة والناشطة الاجتماعية افتخار دهنيم  إن من يسمحن لأنفسهن بعمل هذه التجاوزات هن من لا يبدين للمجتمع أي اهتمام ويقدمن  مصالحهن على مصلحة المجتمع ودور المعلمة هو تربية أجيال المستقبل قبل تعليمهن وإذا  تجاوزت المعلمة صرح التعليم واخترقت النظم و«استغفلت» إدارة مدرستها فهي بالتالي لا  تستحق أن تكون معلمة جديرة للتعليم.
واستغربت نائبة مديرة مكتب الإشراف التربوي  فوزية الشهراني حدوث مثل هذه التجاوزات في المدارس، مؤكدة بأنها تفاجأت بما يحدث،  واضافت إن المدرسة مكان تربوي ويمنع منعا باتا البيع والمتاجرة داخل المدرسة سواء  كان مديرة أو معلمة أو حتى عاملة، وأشارت إلى أنه في حال ثبت ذلك فإنه يؤخذ تعهد  على المعلمة إن كانت تلك المرة الأولى لها.
وطالبت الشهري من مديرات المدارس  بتدارك هذه التجاوزات وحلها بطرق تربوية متبعة من خلال توجيه المعلمة شفهيا، وإذا  لم ترتدع يحق لمديرة المدرسة تحويل المعلمة للتحقيق مع رفع مذكرة إلى وزارة التربية  والتعليم بالأمر، واتخاذ الإجراءات لمعالجة المشكلة ووضع الحلول لها، لكنها استبعدت  أن تصل إلى مرحلة فصل المعلمة عن العمل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في القطيف إتلاف 468 كيلو غراما مواد غذائية فاسدة


ذكر المهندس خالد بن علي الدوسري رئيس بلدية محافظة القطيف أن  المراقبين الصحيين بإدارة الخدمات نفذت حملات تفتيشية وزيارات تفقدية على أسواق  اللحوم والدواجن والأسماك ومعامل تصنيع اللحوم ومحلات الجزارة بالمحافظة للتأكد من  سلامة اللحوم المعروضة ومدى صلاحيتها للاستهلاك الآدمي وعلى محلات الأغذية ومراكز  التسويق والتأكد من الطرق الصحيحة المتبعة في حفظ ونقل المواد الغذائية والمطابخ  والمطاعم والتأكد من سلامة الأغذية وصحة العاملين في المنشآت الغذائية، وحثهم على  اتباع الممارسات الصحية السليمة أثناء تجهيز وإنتاج وتقديم الأغذية وأسواق الخضار  والفواكه والمحلات المتعلقة بالصحة العامة الأخرى وصالونات الحلاقة والتحقق من  التزامها باستخدام الأمواس ذات الاستخدام الواحد وتقيدها بالاشتراطات الصحية ومعامل  ومحلات بيع الحلويات. 
وأشار الى أخذ عينات عشوائية من السلع الغذائية المعروضة  في الأسواق وما يشتبه في سلامتها وإرسالها لمختبر الأمانة للتحقق من مدى صلاحيتها  للاستهلاك الآدمي ومطابقة المواصفات الغذائية ومتابعة الباعة الجائلين ومنعهم من  البيع والبسط في الطرقات والشوارع والمرافق العامة والواجهة البحرية مؤكدا ضبط خلال  محرم الماضي 468 كليو غراما من المواد الغذائية غير الصالحة للاستعمال الآدمي  وإتلافها وتسجيل 175مخالفة وتحصيل 63500 ريال عليها وتوجيه 255إنذارا. وأشار الى ان  البلدية عملت على رفع 17530 طنا من النفايات و15944 مترا مكعبة من الأنقاض ومخلفات  البناء، وإزالة 13 سيارة تالفة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي جازان ..  

مقتل معلمتين وجرح 4 وسائقهن البنجلاديشي



قضيت معلمتان، وجرحت أربع وسائق بنجلاديشي أمس على طريق الحميراء قرب مثلث سد وادي  جازان أبو عريش العارضة. وذكرت تقارير مرورية أن حافلة المعلمات كانت في طريقها إلى  مقر مدرستهن في محافظة العارضة عندما انحرفت عن مسارها وانقلبت، فور وصول النبأ إلى  إدارة التعليم هرع مديرها عبد العزيز المهداوي إلى الموقع لمباشرة مجريات الإسعاف  والتحقيق، فيما اتجهت مساعدة الشؤون التعليمية شادية الجمل إلى مستشفى أبو عريش  للاطمئنان على أوضاع المصابات. إلى ذلك فتحت سلطات المرور تحقيقا في ملابسات الحادث  الأليم.

وفي وادي قنونا هوت سيارة معلم في حفرية عميقة ونجا من الموت. وقال  شهود عيان: إن السائق خرج من عمق الحفرية وسط ذهولهم دون أن يتعرض لأذى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آسيوي يروج لفتاة ويتربح من الرذيلة 




نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بجدة في إسقاط آسيوي امتهن اعمال افشاء  الرذيلة في جدة من خلال إعداد كمين ناجح في إحدى الشقق بحي العزيزية، حيث تمت  مداهمة الوكر الذي يديره شاب آسيوي يبلغ من العمر 24 عاما، حيث قام بإحضار سيدة  اندونيسية بهدف ترويج الأعمال المشينة مقابل مبالغ مالية. 
الجهات الأمنية في  جدة تابعت معلومات بحثية أشارت إلى نشاط الوافد الآسيوي الذي نشط في ترويج الدعارة  وتم إيفاد عدد من رجال الأمن للتأكد من البلاغ والمعلومات وإعداد الفريق خلال ساعات  على مراقبة الوكر المشار إليه في حي العزيزية قبل أن يقوم برفع تقاريره التي أكدت  نشاطه المحرم. وأكد التقرير انه اصطحب وافدين من جنسيات آسيوية إلى الوكر ، وتم  إسقاطهم بالجرم المشهود. رجال الأمن ضبطوا بداخل الوكر أربعة باكستانيين دفعوا  مبلغا ماليا يقدر بـ «280» ريالا مقابل ممارسة الرذيلة مع المرأة  الاندونيسية.
المضبوطون على ذمة القضية بلغوا خمسة رجال وامرأة تمت إحالتهم إلى  مركز شرطة الشمالية لمتابعة التحقيق حيث أشار العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق الرسمي  لشرطة جدة إلى أن التحقيق معهم جار ، وستتم إحالتهم للجهة المعنية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة امرأة وإصابة اثنتين في اشتعال سيارتين


حوادث متفرقه 
اشتعلت النيران أمس في مركبة عائلية، وقتلت امرأة وأصابت أخرى وطفلة قرب بلدة  الوهيبية إثر ارتطامها مع أخرى. تحركت الفرق إلى مكان الحادث وأجلت الركاب من وسط  النار والحديد المنصهر فيما تم نقل المصابين وبينهم شابين إلى المستشفى العام في  سميراء. 
وفي حفر الباطن قتل عاملان وجرح مواطن في التحام سيارتين وارتطام إحداها  بعمود إنارة على طريق رفحاء حفر الباطن. 
وفي رفحاء تسبب جمل هائج في إصابة راع آسيوي  ليتم نقله في حالة خطرة إلى المستشفى العام.
كما جرح شاب في العقد الثاني من  العمر إثر انقلاب سيارته أكثر من مرة وتحطمها في منعطف خطير قرب وادي عرقان الرابط  بين نجران وحبونا. وقال شهود عيان: إن المركبة هوت بسائقها إلى بطن الوادي. 
وقضي  شاب في محايل عسير إثر اصطدام مركبته وعزا مصدر الحادث إلى عكس السير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مبتعث سعودي يتعرض للسطو المسلح والسرقه في الأردن



تعرض مبتعث سعودي يدرس في العاصمه الأردنيه عمان في ساعه متأخره أول أمس ،الى عملية  سطو مسلح من قبل أربعة أشخاص أثناء عودته الى مقر سكنه .
وتعود تفاصيل القصه كما  يرويها الطالب السعودي عبدالرحمن محمد لشرق أنه يسكن لوحده بشقته بمنطقة الجبيهه  بحي الجامعه ، وعند عودته للسكن بعد تناول العشاء في إحدى المطاعم ودخوله الى باب  العماره وجد ثلاثة أشخاص أمامه سألوه عن شخص واثناء الحديث معهم باغته شخص من الخلف  واغلق فمه وقام بتكتيفه ووضع سكين على رقبته ، بعد ذلك قاموا بسرقة محفظته ومفتاح  السيارة وهربوا .
بعدها قام بتبليغ قسم شرطة ضاحية الرشيد والسفارة السعودية  وإبلاغ محامي السفارة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طيران سما تعلن عن ايقاف رحلاتها الداخلية االاسبوع القادم



أعلنت شركة سما للطيران أنها تعتزم إيقاف رحلاتها الداخلية و المخصصة لخدمة المدن  الإلزامية و ذلك اعتبارا من 18/2/1431هـ، الموافق 2 /2/2010 و إرجاع قيمة الحجوزات  للمسافرين على متن هذه الرحلات. وقالت الشركة أن الإيقاف جاء نتيجة الخسارة الكبيرة  التي تعرضت لها الشركة جراء ضعف الطلب، وسقف الأسعار الذي لا يمكن تجاوزه، وافتقاد  الدعم".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد إصداره قرارا لإخلاء ساحة باعة الخضار 

7 أشخاص ينهالون بـ«العصي» على رئيس بلدية 





تعرض رئيس بلدية محافظة القريات المهندس فائز الشهيلي صباح امس  الثلاثاء للضرب من قبل 7 أشخاص وقد ذكرت مصادر ان الجناة هم : أب وسبعة من أبنائه  وفي تصريح للناطق الإعلامي بشرطة منطقة الجوف العقيد دامان الدرعان أنه عند الساعة  الثامنة وعشرين دقيقة من صباح يوم الثلاثاء ورد لشرطة محافظة القريات اتصال هاتفي  من أحد موظفي بلدية القريات يفيد بأنه اثناء دخول رئيس بلدية محافظة القريات مبنى  البلدية وترجله الى مكتبه قام 7 اشخاص بالاعتداء عليه ضرباً بالعصي وفروا هاربين  وتم اسعاف رئيس البلدية ونقله للمستشفى العام بالقريات وتم الانتقال للمستشقى من  قبل الضباط المحققين. 
وبسؤال المجني عليه افاد بأن الشخص الذي اعتدى عليه معروف  لديه وأدلى باسمه لضباط التحقيق وتم القبض عليه وتبين أنه يبلغ من العمر 50 عاماً،  وجرى ايقافه ولا يزال التحقيق جاريا في القضية. 
كما لا يزال البحث جاريا عن  الاشخاص الذين شاركوا في الاعتداء للتحقيق معهم ومعرفة دوافع الاعتداء. وقد ذكرت  مصادر طبية أن اصابات الشهيلي بالغة إلا أنهم أكدوا أن حالته الصحية مستقرة حيث  يخضع لحماية أمنية وجميع الزيارات غير مسموحة. 
وقد أكدت مصادر مقربة من م.  الشهيلي أن أسباب الحادثة تعود إلى إصدار رئيس البلدية قرارا بمنع باعة الخضار  المتجولين في أحد الأماكن العامة، حيث أخليت الساحة منهم تماما الأمر الذي دفع أحد  هؤلاء الباعة إلى ضرب الشهيلي لمنعه إياهم من البيع. وقد قام محافظ القريات الأستاذ  عبد الله الجاسر بزيارة لمستشفى القريات العام للاطمئنان على صحة الشهيلي. الجدير  بالذكر أن رئيس بلدية القريات المهندس فائز الشهيلي قدم لسمو وزير البلديات قبل  فترة قريبة طلباً بتقاعده عن عمله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه :  8 و27 دقيقه صباحا ً

درجة الحراره /  13 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 54 %

سرعة الرياح /  6 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /   16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال الآن لبقية فريق الاخبار  لإضافة مالديهم 

واليوم ينضم للفريق الوالد الغالي ابو طارق  منوور ابو طارق 

اذا ً   بإنتظار  ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار


إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اشكرك    ابنتي * 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على هذه المهمة  التي ساقوم بها* 

*وانا ان شاء الله  ستكون  مشاركاتي  تتعلق* 

*بالاخبار  العالمية  وخاصة  العربية  منها* 

*بما يتناسب  وسياسة  شبكتنا الغالية* 

*مع كل تقدير  وشكر واحترام * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*طفل يحاول إخماد حريق بالحليب*

*حاول طفل أميركي في السادسة من عمره إخماد حريق شب في شقة عائلته بولاية إيلينوي بسكب الحليب على النار.
وقالت الأم إنها "كانت خارج الشقة عندما شبّ الحريق، الذي لم تعرف أسبابه بعد، وإن طفلها دايلان حاول إخماده بسكب الحليب عليه، من دون أن ينجح في ذلك".
وأضافت "سمع والده يصرخ.. فأخذ قارورة حليب وركض إلى القسم العلوي من الشقة وسكبها على النيران المشتعلة".
وتابعت "قال لي لم تخمد النيران.. ولم أعرف ماذا كان يتعين عليّ القيام به".
وأصيب شقيق الطفل زايدين (سنة واحدة) بحروق طفيفة في يديه، فيما أصيب الأب بحروق شديدة من الدرجتين الثانية والثالثة ما أدى ذلك إلى تلف في رئتيه.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*25 كانون الثاني ذروة الخلافات الزوجية*

أظهرت دراسة جديدة نشرت نتائجها صحيفة ديلي اكسبريس أن كانون الثاني هو شهر الخلافات الزوجية في بريطانيا، ويصل انفعال المتزوجين إلى درجة الغليان في الخامس والعشرين منه.
ووجدت الدراسة أن تسعة من بين كل عشرة متزوجين يتشاجرون أكثر خلال هذا اليوم المُسمى "يوم الشؤم" بسبب المشاكل المالية والطقس وقلة النوم، حيث يتعين عليهم مواجهة الواقع بعد أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة وخاصة يوم الاثنين الأخير من شهر كانون الثاني، وقبل تسلم الرواتب.
وقالت الدراسة، التي شملت 1412 زوجاً وزوجة، إن %72 من هؤلاء اعترفوا بأن انفعالاتهم تفجرت خلال كانون جراء الهلع الذي انتابهم من الانفاق خلال فترة عيد الميلاد وسبب لهم قلة النوم، وزادت ليالي الشتاء الطويلة والحالكة الظلام إلى بؤسهم وجعلتهم يشعرون بأنهم محاصرون في بيوتهم.
واضافت أن معظم المتزوجين في بريطانيا يتشاجرون حوالي ثماني مرات شهرياً على مدار العام، لكن الرقم يتضاعف وصولاً إلى نحو 15 مرة خلال شهر يناير.
ووجدت الدراسة أيضاً أن المتزوجين الاسكتلنديين هم الأكثر تناحراً في شهر يناير، ويتشاجرون خلاله خمس مرات في الأسبوع، في حين يتشاجر المتزوجون في ويلز مرة واحدة في الأسبوع خلال هذا الشهر.
وذكرت الدراسة أن شركات المحاماة في بريطانيا تتلقى سيلاً من الاتصالات خلال شهر يناير من الأزواج المتناحرين الساعين إلى طلب الطلاق، وتوقعت أن يزيد الركود الاقتصادي وارتفاع معدلات البطالة من الضغوط على حياة الأسر المتزوجة في بريطانيا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجزائر تستعد لمباراة مصر بخطة حكومية شاملة* 

أعلن وزير شؤون الخارجية الجزائري مراد مدلسى، أن الحكومة تعمل على إعداد برنامج لتمكين المئات من مناصري المنتخب الجزائري من التوجه إلى أنجولا لدعم فريقهم في مباراة الدور نصف النهائي لكأس الأمم الأفريقية أمام المنتخب المصري يوم الخميس المقبل.
وأشار مدلسى في تصريح على هامش حفل تخرج الدفعة الثامنة لأمناء السلك الدبلوماسي وملحقي الشؤون الخارجية الجزائري أن 'هناك خطة على مستوى الحكومة و ليس مجرد أفكارا لتمكين المئات من المناصرين من السفر إلى أنجولا لمساندة المنتخب الوطني.'
وكشف المدير العام للخطوط الجوية الجزائرية وحيد بوعبدالله، عن تنظيم رحلات جوية مباشرة من الجزائر العاصمة الى العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا من اجل نقل أنصار المنتخب الجزائرى بعد تأهله إلى الدور نصف النهائى لكاس أمم أفريقيا وتشجيع كتيبة 'رابح سعدان' على أمل العودة بالكأس الأفريقى من أنجولا.
وبصورة مماثلة، طالب المهندس محمود الشامي عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم من خارجية بلاده التنسيق مع السفارة الانجولية بالقاهرة من اجل تسهيل سفر المشجعين المصريين إلي انجولا من اجل مساندة فريقهم في المباراة ذاتها.
وكان المنتخب المصري قد صعد الي الدور قبل النهائي عقب فوزه الكبير علي الكاميرون، فيما صعد المنتخب الجزائري للدور ذاته بعد فوزه الاحد علي كوت ديفوار


يستعدون  لحرب جديدة  اسمها  كرة القدم  مساكين العرب  غزة محاصرة  وهم يستعدون للمواجهة

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد تحطمها مع ركابها الـ90 "عمر جديد" للبنانيين ألغوا سفرهم على "طائرة الموت" آخر لحظة*

**
**
**
*جنود لبنانيون يحملون أجزاء من الطائرة لفظها البحر* 

*كُتبت النجاة لـ3 لبنانيين، بعدما عدلوا قبل ساعات أو أيام قليلة، عن السفر على متن الطائرة الأثيوبية التي سقطت قبالة سواحل بيروت. الثلاثة هم النائب نوار الساحلي والمواطنين حسن العزي وفؤاد شهاب.* 

*النائب الساحلي أحد اللذين "كتب لهم عمر جديد"، إذ كان يفترض أن يستقل الطائرة باتجاه أوغندا، من طريق أديس ابابا، للمشاركة في جلسة "اتحاد مجالس دول منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي" التي تعقد الثلاثاء 26-1-2010. لكن رئيس مجلس النواب نبيه بري اتصل به، يوم الجمعة الماضي، طالباً تأجيل السفر بسبب مقتضيات المشاركة في جلسة المجلس النيابي التي كان مقرراً انعقادها في نفس يوم وقوع الحادث. تجاوب الساحلي مع طلب بري، مؤجلاً سفره إلى مساء الاثنين (أمس).*

*ظل الساحلي لساعات مذهولاً من وقع الخبر. ثم قصد مطار بيروت أمس، برفقة النائب محمد رعد، وعلامات التأثر بادية على وجهه. استطلع أحوال أهالي الضحايا وحاول التخفيف عنهم، فيما تملكه شعور مزدوج، تحدث عنه لصحيفة "السفير" اللبنانية، قائلاً "من ناحية شعرت بامتناني إلى الله تعالى لتجاوزي هذا القطوع، ومن ناحية أخرى سيطر علي إحساس بالتعاطف الكبير مع الأهالي المنكوبين، جراء المصيبة التي حلت بهم".* 

*أما حسن العزي (46 عاماً) فيحمل جواز سفره، ويشير بإصبعه الى تاريخ سفره الذي كان مقرراً الى الغابون: "تاريخ 25 كانون الثاني، موعد الإقلاع: الثانية وخمس دقائق بعد منتصف الليل".* 

*لا يتمالك الرجل نفسه وهو يكرر قصته مراراً مع السفر المؤجل "والعمر الإضافي" الذي كتب له. ويحاول أن يستعيد توازنه أمام عدسات وسائل الإعلام في المطار، فيما ينظر رفيقه فؤاد شهاب إليه مطرقاً، كمن لم يستوعب الصدمة بعد.* 

*فبشكل مستمر، يستقل العزي الطائرة الأثيوبية الى الغابون، حيث يعمل في التجارة منذ 25 عاماً، لأنها تقدم الخط الأقصر للرحلة (عشر ساعات). قصد لبنان خلال فترة الأعياد ليقضي إجازته مع عائلته، المكونة من زوجة و4 أولاد، وهو الذي اعتاد زيارتها بمعدل 5 مرات سنوياً.* 

*ما يحيره هو عدم وجود سبب واضح لديه، دفعه لتأجيل سفره. يقول "كنت السبت الماضي أتناول الغداء عند أهلي، ولم يطرح أي موضوع له علاقة بسفري يومها. لكني ما إن خرجت، اتصلت بمكتب الحجوزات لطلب تأجيل سفري، من دون أن أعلم السبب الذي دفعني إلى ذلك". يضيف: "ربما حصل ذلك بسبب رضى الأهل، أو رضى الله.. لا أعلم.. أتخيل أهلي وعائلتي اليوم (أمس) بين الأهالي الثكالى، فأشعر برحمة الخالق. كل شيء مقدر، وإلا لما كانت الطائرة تأخرت عن موعد إقلاعها حوالى 20 دقيقة ليتزامن إقلاعها مع توقيت العاصفة". ويردف: "حتى صديقي فؤاد أجل سفره جراء إصرار طفلته على بقائه معها، وقد ظلت تبكي عشية سفره المفترض، حتى أذعن لرغبتها وعدل عن السفر".*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعودي يؤسس أول "أكاديمية للقهوة" في العالم العربي*




"فن الرسم" على القهوة 

شهدت أول أكاديمية عربية للقهوة العالمية إقبالاً عالياً من كافة دول الشرق الأوسط، حتى وصلت في آخر مشاريعها في اليمن لتوفير 2500 وظيفة جديدة، لتتحول القهوة من مجرد عادة يومية صباحية عربية لتصبح حلوى، أو طبقا جانبيا خفيفا، ليشربها وحتى "يأكلها" محبوها بأكثر من 250 نكهة.

ويعكف مؤسس "أكاديمية القهوة" السعودي نواف بن نابت على إنتاج برامج توثيقية خاصة بالقهوة، تحكي قصة القهوة وتصف عالمها المتجدد، في المشاريب والنكهات.

وتحدث ابن نابت لبرنامج عن فكرة "الشيف" المتخصص في القهوة، وكيف يجرب النكهات المختلفة مع القهوة في المشروبات والحلويات، ثم يضبط المعيار ليكون محددا ومتداولا بحسب حجم الكوب وغنى النكهة.

واعتبر أن المهارة تكمن في مزج المذاقات ودرجات الحراراة المختلفة، "فمزج الأيسكريم بالقهوة، أو القهوة بنوع من الفواكة والحليب، وصنع الحلويات والمشروبات الباردة، هي أشكال جديدة في التعامل مع القهوة التي تعود عليها الناس ساخنة في السابق". 

وذكر ابن نابت أن القهوة أصبحت تتطور باستمرار في العالم لتقدم شكلا من أشكال الفن، حتى أضحى الشكل الخارجي مكونا مهما من مكونات القهوة الحديثة، بالإضافة للطعم. 

وشرح كيف يرسم "الباريستا" (صانع القهوة) صورا بسيطة ولطيفة على الرغوة التي تكون على وجه الكوب أو الفنجان، من خلال مزج شيء من الشوكولاتة والقهوة، حتى أن هناك طابعة جديدة تطبع صورة أي شيء على هذه الرغوة، مستشهدا بصورة الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما التي ظهرت على وجه كوب من القهوة الأمريكية "أمريكانو" أثناء حملته الانتخابية. 

لكنه استبعد التجديد بالنسبة للقهوة العربية لأن اهلها يحبونها كما هي، مبينا أن التجديد ممكن الحدوث بالنسبة لأدوات تحضير القهوة وليس في نكهتها ومذاقها.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الله يعطيكم العافية شمعة  والوالد ابو طارق  وعساكم عالقوة دوم


*الجزائر تستعد لمباراة مصر بخطة حكومية شاملة 

الله يستر شكلها ماراح تعدي على خير  اين العقلاء منهم 
*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*النائب الساحلي أحد اللذين "كتب لهم عمر جديد"، إذ كان يفترض أن يستقل الطائرة باتجاه أوغندا، من طريق أديس ابابا، للمشاركة في جلسة "اتحاد مجالس دول منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي" التي تعقد الثلاثاء 26-1-2010. لكن رئيس مجلس النواب نبيه بري اتصل به، يوم الجمعة الماضي، طالباً تأجيل السفر بسبب مقتضيات المشاركة في جلسة المجلس النيابي التي كان مقرراً انعقادها في نفس يوم وقوع الحادث. تجاوب الساحلي مع طلب بري، مؤجلاً سفره إلى مساء الاثنين (أمس).

سبحان الله . باقي له عمر بالدنيا  والله سبحانه سبب  سبباً ابعده عن الموت ولا شك ان في ذالك حكمة  ومصلحة للمؤمنين 
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

الحمدلله مافي إنتحار هاليومين ..
إن شاء الله تتعدل الأحوال ..
تسلموو على الجهود وإيفادتنا بآخر الأخبار,,
كل الشكر لمراسلينا اليوم شمووعة والأب أبو طارق وملوكة 
 والله يعطيكم العافية..

----------


## ليلاس

*مجهووود مميز ..)*

*الله يعطييييييكم العاااااافية  ..*

*ما ننحرم ...~*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

كل الشكر لهالمجهود باباتي 

بالظبط مثل ماتوقعت لأني  اعرف توجهك وميولك الاخباريه لوين  :hopemy: 

وهذا شي حلوو  لأن نشرتنا تفتقر لهالجانب الا فيما ندر  ومع تغطياتك ضمنا توفرها 

يعطيك العافيه وماننحرم من فيض عطائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> لتتحول القهوة من مجرد عادة يومية صباحية عربية لتصبح حلوى، أو طبقا جانبيا خفيفا، ليشربها وحتى "يأكلها" محبوها بأكثر من 250 نكهة.




أكثر من 250 نكهه :slow:  يافرحة عشاق القهوه  





> *بعد تحطمها مع ركابها الـ90 "عمر جديد" للبنانيين ألغوا سفرهم على "طائرة الموت" آخر لحظة*



سبحان الله 
 الله كاتب لهم عمر جديد

ياارب يستغلو  هالعمر في بذل المزيد من الطاعه لله لأنها فرصه ماتحصل لأي أحد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

يااقلبي تسلمي عالحضور والتعليق

هاليومين بنعذرك علشان الانفلونزا  :toung: 

ياارب يعافيك وترجعي لنشاطك زي قبل وأحسن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

اصبري لساته اليوم ماخلص  :bigsmile: 

يمكن في انتحاررااايه مني والا مناك  :toung: 

يعافيك ياارب ويسلم قلبك

وماننحرم من هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

وتدوم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و 17 دقيقه مسائا ً :

درجة الحراره  /  15 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 51 %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*في الكويت .. شرطيتان لقنتا متحرشين درساً أمنيا في مجمع وسط الديرة! في  الكويت...* 




منتسبتان للشرطة، احداهما برتبة ملازم ورفيقتها في السلاح برتبة وكيل ضابط كانتا  تتسوقان في مجمع تجاري وسط الديرة بزيهما المدني وراح شابان يسمعانهما الكلام  المعسول والمغلف بـ «قلة الأدب»، ما دفع بهما الى صرف النظر بداية ولكن وبعدما طال  حبل التحرش كشفت الفتاتان عن مهارتيهما في التصدي بعد الصمود واتجهتا نحو «قليلي  الحياء»  :toung:   ولقناهما درساً وسط ذهول مرتادي المجمع.
المتحرشان بدورهما حاولا التصدي  للمستاءتين من المعاكسة ما ادى الى كبح جماحهما وفق الأسس العسكرية وابلاغ الجهات  الأمنية التي لبى رجالها النداء وحضروا الى مكان البلاغ وألقوا القبض على أحد  «المغازلين»، فيما هرب الآخر جرياً على الاقدام واقتيد الى مخفر الصالحية برفقة  الفتاتين.
واستناداً الى مصدر أمني بالتدقيق على هويات الفتاتين والمتحرش ظهر  انه من فئة غير محددي الجنسية، بينما الفتاتان مواطنتان تعملان في وزارة الداخلية،  إحداهما برتبة ملازم أول والأخرى برتبة وكيل ضابط، وسجلت قضية هتك عرض احيلت على  جهة الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الرياض  ..  الاعتداء على قاضٍ سعودي بالرياض وسرقة سيارته



تعرّض قاضٍ بديوان المظالِم إلى اعتداءٍ جسدي بالضرب، وسرقة سيارته في رحلة عملٍ له  بمدينة الرياض. 

وكان أحد القضاة بديوان المظالِم فوُجِئ عند خروجه من  سيارته، وانشغاله بإخراج بعض أغراضه من حقيبة السيارة الخلفية بشخصين يدفعانه بقوة،  وينطلقان به بعيدًا بعد سقوطه على الأرض. 

وقال في تصريحٍ : "قمتُ بتسجيل  محضر اعتيادي للسَّرِقة دون مطالبة بحقّي، حيث تعرضت قبل عامٍ واحد لسرقة منزلِي  بما فيه من مجوهرات، ومبلغ مالي يزيد على 50 ألفًا، وتَمّ تعامل الجهة الرسمية مع  القضية بلا مبالاة حيث سُجِّلت بعد 4 أشهر ضد مجهول، ولم أحصل على شيء حتى الآن".  

وأضاف: "تكلفتُ بدفع مبلغ للشركة المؤجرة للسيارة بعد تعرُّضها لحادث ممن  قام بسرقتها، رغم أنني لم أكن قائدها".

ماعليه  حجي القاضي  :bigsmile:  يمكن تكون مزودها حبتين في الظلم فحبو يشكروك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة الشاب المفقود مقتول داخل خزان بنزين محطه في طريف



عثرت شرطة محافظة طريف قبل قليل على جثة تعود لشاب مفقود قبل نحو 15 يوماً ، هذا  وقد وجدت الجثه شبه متحلله داخل خزان بنزين محطة محروقات في محافظة طريف .
الجدير بالذكر أن الصحف نشرت قبل أيام قصة إختفاء الشاب ،  وقد قامت شرطة محافظة طريف بتمشيط المحافظة والمناطق القريبه منها في سبيل العثور  على المفقود والذي تم العثور عليه اليوم ، ومازال التحقيق جارياً لفك لغز الجريمه  والبحث عن المتورطين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ثلاثة قرود تهاجم طفل في سكاكا



هاجمت ثلاثة قرود أول أمس طفل في مدينة سكاكا في المخطط القديم ، محدثة به جروح  طفيفه نقل على اثرها الى المستشفى .
وبالرغم من أن مدينة سكاكا في شمال المملكه  تخلو من القرود وأماكن تواجدها إلا أنه شوهد قبل ايام مجموعه منها في أحد الأحياء  مما يثير الشكوك بأنها هاربه من صاحبها .

 :huh:  اللي يبغى لقرود يروح محايل عسير ويشوف العجب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ومن لقرود الى الخنازير  :bigsmile:  
اعزكم  الله

رؤوس خنازير في مساجد ماليزية وسط تصاعد التوترات الدينية



عثر المصلون على رؤوس خنازير داخل مسجدين في ماليزيا اليوم، وسط مخاوف من تصاعد حدة  التوترات الدينية في تلك الدولة متعددة العرقيات والديانات. وأثارت هذه الأحداث  التي وقعت بضاحية ذات أغلبية مالاوية في العاصمة كوالالمبور مخاوف من تدهور  العلاقات، المتوترة بالفعل، بين الأغلبية المسلمة وبين الأقليات الكبرى: المسيحية  والهندوسية والبوذية ، في البلاد.
وقال قائد الشرطة، موسى حسن إن مجهولين ألقوا  رؤوس الحيوانات داخل المسجدين وطالب أتباع جميع الديانات بعدم الرد على الحادث.  ونقلت صحيفة "ستار" عن موسى القول إنه سيتم عقد لقاء بين زعماء الديانات في المنطقة  للمساعدة في تهدئة الأمور. وأضاف :"أصدرت أوامر بزيادة الدوريات في أماكن العبادة  في مختلف أنحاء البلاد". يذكر أن الأسابيع القليلة الماضية شهدت تعرض 11 كنيسة  ومدرسة كاثوليكية ومعبد للسيخ ومسجدين ومصليين لهجمات، إما بإضرام نار أو عمليات  تخريب على خلفية السماح للمسيحيين باستخدام لفظ الجلالة "الله".
جاء قرار  المحكمة العليا بالسماح لغير المسلمين باستخدام لفظ الجلالة بعد عام من الجدل  القانوني بين صحيفة "هيرالد" الرومانية الكاثوليكية والحكومة الماليزية، والذي بدأ  عندما تلقت الصحيفة أوامر بالكف عن استخدام لفظ الجلالة في مقالاتها بلغة المالاي.  ومنعت الحكومة غير المسلمين من استخدام لفظ الجلالة، معتبرة أن ذلك قد يتسبب في  ارتباك لبعض المسلمين وقد يجعلهم يتحولون إلى المسيحية، وهو موقف قوبل بانتقاد من  غير المسلمين والمسلمين الليبراليين على حد سواء. ورغم أن الديانة الرسمية في  ماليزيا هي الإسلام، إلا أن دستور البلاد يحمي حقوق أبناء الديانات الأخرى.

----------


## عنيده

وزارة العدل: طالبة الجبيل هددت مديرة المدرسة بالقتل، وعوقبت بالفصل سنة

العدل : الطالبة ووالدها اقتنعا بـالعقوبة وجهات خارجية أساءت إلينا

تهديد مره وااحده .. ؟؟

هدوا يا طلاب .. 

التربية : الطالبة قذفت مديرة المدرسة بـ «دلة القهوة »


عااد هذي قوووويه ... 

ذيك هددت .. 

مو نفذت .. 

بررن عملهن لتدني رواتبهن
معلمات يعملن «تاجرات شنطة» بمدارسهن والتربية تحذر
دور المعلمة التربية قبل التعليم والغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة

عاااد مره وحده تبيعوون وفي المدرسه .. 

هذي للعلم مو الى البيع و الشراا .. 

و الله حااله  .. 

آسيوي يروج لفتاة ويتربح من الرذيلة 

لا و الله و صارت شغله هذي .. 

ما اقول غير استغفر الله  .. 

و الله ياخذ الحق .. 

يعطيج العافيه خيتو شمعه  .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

طفل يحاول إخماد حريق بالحليب

زين بعدي يحاوول  الطفل .. 


25 كانون الثاني ذروة الخلافات الزوجية

زين بعد في يوم محدد الى الخلافات .. 

بس اكيد بيكون خلاف دام يصرفون بالهبل عشان الكرسميس و راس السنه .. 

يعطيك العافيه ابو طارق .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 

صبااح الخير

صباحك ورد شموع

اشرايكم في الجوو  :bigsmile:  

 بررررد ماشاء الله مرة حليو  :bigsmile: 






معلمات يعملن «تاجرات شنطة» بمدارسهن والتربية تحذر
دور المعلمة التربية قبل التعليم والغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة 

أقول احمدي ربش واقنعي براتبش بلا شنط بلا تجارة  :toung:  



الحمد لله الأخبار اليوم ..مع ان فيها قتل وظلم..

إلا أنها أهون من غيرها...الحمد لله مافي انتحارات كان انتحر والسبة هم..ويحطوني بالأخبار  :toung: 

>>تأثرت الله وكيلكم  :wacko:  
الله يبعد عنا وعن المؤمنين كل شر يارب.. 





شمعة ..أبو طارق...ملكة .... 

يعطيكم العافية ع النشاط ...وتشكروا بعمــق على كل جهد ... 

حفظكم الله من كل سوء... 


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *في الكويت .. شرطيتان لقنتا متحرشين درساً أمنيا في مجمع وسط الديرة! في الكويت...*



 
*مرآإحب ،* 
*هههههههههه والله يستاهلو وعشان يكونو عبره لغيرهم حمااس واللهي ومو يقولو من دق البآب سمع الجوآب هذآ هم سمعووه*  
*آمم اول شي هههه كأني ببدأ في خطبه عموماً*  
*آمم إعتراف على نفسي : مٌتابعه للأخبآر من اول يوم بس من ورآء الكوآليس اخآف على نفسي من الأضوآء*  
*القميله شموع ماشاء الله مجهود قميل تستحقي الشكر عليه واللهي =)* 
*زيين صرت اقرأ اخبآر ومريح هيك ههههه بمنآسبة إني مااعرف امسك جريده زي العآلم والنآس*  
*<< خلصت هدرتي قبل لآتطردوني*  
*القميلات : شموع ،، ملووك ،،* 
*آبو طآرق*  
*ربي يعطيكم الف عآفيه على جهودكم =)* 
*وإن شآء الله دووم هآلنشآط ،،* 
*وإن شآء الله رآح آكون متآبعه*  
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

وجهزي نفسك للمفاجأه  :bigsmile:  ترى كل اللي تكلمتي عنهم وحده

يعني الخبر اللي عن وزارة العدل  والخبر اللي عن اقتناع لطالبه وابوها بالحكم 

والخبر اللي عن وزارة التربيه ودلة القهوه  :toung:  كلهم عن نفس الطالبه ومشكلتها

شايفه الى أي مدى وصلنا  :huh: 

يسلم لي هالحضور ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووعه ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

صباحك ورود ورياحين

يسعد صباحك حبيبتي





> بررررد ماشاء الله مرة حليو



حتى اني احب ابرد  :toung:  حسافه ما نقدر نخبي منه شوي

كان شلت لي شويات وخبيته لأيام الحرررر اللي حتى التكييف مايفيد فيها  :lol: 
تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملاااامح ..

 :grin:  ايه القمال دا كلوووو
مرااحب ومليوون هلا

منوره الاخبار حبيبتي

تسلم لي هالمتابعه وإن كانت من خلف الكواليس  :toung: 

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------

